
Ask HN: What's a fair equity share to ask for dev co-lead of an internet startup - nazakc
I got approached by some people with an internet startup business idea. they have no product, customers or code yet, they want to start by building a website first and they are proposing i lead the front end development in return for a 2.4% equity share. they said they received a 100k in funding, so i guess it&#x27;s valued at that.
i&#x27;ve never been involved in such a thing before, but 2.4% seems little to me. do you think that is a fair share? is there a way to determine what a fair share might be?
======
rwillmer
If they only have 100k in funding, and no customers, I'd suggest that you ask
them to prove to you that they have an idea worth working on by finding a
customer who will pre-pay.

And then they can pay you a salary and some equity.

If they have nothing but 100k and an idea, don't invest your time for equity,
it's worthless. The working capital isn't enough, and you'll do all the work
for no money.

